# workers needed battle creek MI



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

we are currently looking for a few good people to join our growing team. a good driving record is a must. responsibilities include driving company vehicles, mowing, landscaping and heavy equipment operation. a good work ethic and strong values will be required.

we are also looking for equipment and snowplow technicians.

if interested call 1 269 964 4684 or pm.


----------

